# New Feature?



## Rich Parsons (Jan 12, 2007)

I just had an interesting thing happen.

The little left box that has the envelope and the check is you have posted in the thread instead had a text box that said I posted in a thread four times wiht the last date of the last post. 

I then had my Netscape just close. But that could have been because I openeed a new tab for mapquest.

But when I logged back in the feature was not there anymore and it back to normal. 

Just curious.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2007)

If it can't load the icon it prints text instead.  Sounds like it couldn't read the image.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 12, 2007)

Do you mean the tool tip that pops up when you hover the mouse over the icon?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 13, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Do you mean the tool tip that pops up when you hover the mouse over the icon?



Same information - But I think But answered it properly as there was no icon, and instead just the text.


----------

